# Experience and review of Comp-Tac's new MTAC....



## JDJHNTR (Feb 4, 2007)

Posted this in response to questions about the new CTAC holster from Comp-Tac on another forum and thought someone may be intrested here aswell......


"Due to a couple accidents some years ago, I have not been able to carry inside the waist for some time now. I broke my right hip and had several pins and screws put in to keep me together. I made a post in Febuary 07' asking suggestions for a IWB holster that I might be able to wear for extended periods of time without too much discomfort? After several months of trying several different brands (including Comp-Tac), I was hoping to get some new ideas? 
Well.........long story short, I got a PM from Gregg at Comp-Tac asking me to send him a number where he could contact me. I sent him my number and he called a couple days later. We discussed my needs and holsters that I had tried and he offered to send me a prototype of the new "Minotaur" he was working on. To say I was excited at the prospect of being one of the first to test and evaluate his new holster would be an understatement! Gregg told me that he wanted me to be honest and truthfull in my evaluation and give it a fair shake aswell. A few days went by and it arrived along with something else they are working on for the future! (Review on that one will come at a latter date)! But I can tell you that it is VERY intresting and will be a MUST have item!!
After recieving the holster and looking it over for a few days Gregg called again to ask my initial thoughts? So far I really liked what I saw but the truth would come after a few full days of use.
I wore the holster with my Glock 27 at about the 4 o'clock position on a Wilderness 5-stitch. Break in time was basically first day. I could tell after only a few minutes that he had something in this holster! The fit was great and pleasant to say the least. I wore it everyday and all day for a couple weeks and then phoned Gregg to express my delite and lack of undo pain on my hip. The holster does not "dig" into my side mostly due to the large "footprint" of the leather backing. It forms to YOUR specific shape in only a day or two of wear. The gun is very easy to reholster with one hand and the draw is what we've all come to expect from Comp-Tac.....FAST! 
I cant say enough good things about this holster. I now have a drawer full of upper end IWB holsters that will be hitting the classifieds real soon. OH yea........and do yourselves a favor when you order your Minotaur and get you one of their mag carriers. It makes a great companion to this rig! I also use their "paddle slide" for the range and practiice. By far the best paddle holster on the market today!!
In closeing..........I probably have well over 1000 hours in with the Minotaur and absolutly love it! My hunt for the perfect IWB holster is over!!"


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the write-up. That looks interesting. Can never have a holster that's too comfortable.


----------

